# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  Fair Asking Price for Female P. Edulis?

## KrTreefrog2

About a year ago, I ordered a juvenile adspersus male from BackwaterReptiles.com and received an edulis instead. After being refused a refund, I decided to keep the frog. It turns out that it's a female, with a creamy white throat and yellow along her sides. She was a wild capture from southern Mozambique, and is now almost 4" snout to vent. She eats well on a staple diet of dubia roaches and earthworms. While she's a very cool frog, it's not the giant I was wanting, and the setup I have is designed for a much larger frog. There's a reptile show coming up in Indiana, and I'd like to get a true adspersus. The problem is that I don't have the funds for another setup to be able to keep both frogs. I'm going to see if I can sell my girl at the upcoming show. So my question is this - what is a fair asking price for a healthy wc female P. edulis that's a little over a year old?

----------


## daltar08

That's like giving away your child.....

----------


## habeeb

u should post up pics of her...but price wise, i wouldnt know since its edulis sorry

----------


## Herpguy

It depends if it's actually an edulis or a "dwarf," which is actually much more likely.  For a dwarf I'm say $30-$40, $70-$75 for a true edulis.  You should post pictures.

----------


## mikesfrogs

I paid 30 ea for the 4 edulis I just got. All adults

20.00 is what they are wholesale

Sent from my LG-C800 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Herpguy

Mike you got a great deal considering it looks like you got true edulis.  Phillipe sells true edulis for a good amount.

----------


## KrTreefrog2

Ok, here are some pics I just took of her.


From the front:



From the side:



And from the top:

----------


## cyris69

Looks like a dwarf, at least exactly like mine looks.

----------


## cyris69

I'm not in the buying mode after getting 3 giant babies. But if you need to find her a wonderful home I live near you.

----------


## mikesfrogs

I'm paying 200.00 for philippes pair. The wc pair I got from a importer

Sent from my LG-C800 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## daltar08

> I'm not in the buying mode after getting 3 giant babies. But if you need to find her a wonderful home I live near you.



rofl, oh god

----------


## jfw60

I just got a what was sold to me as a male pixie Goliath from Backwater Reptiles and I'm hoping I didn't get stung with a dwarf wild caught as you did. How did you find out the back ground info on the frog? They said that the one I purchased was captive bred, I would b ticked to find out that it was wild caught. Cool looking frog though

----------


## mikesfrogs

How big is it?

Sent from my LG-C800 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## cyris69

jfw if you post a pic it's rather easy to tell if its a true giant, dwarf, or edulis.

----------


## DeeDub

Goliath frog?  Or Giant african bullfrog.

-----------------
Thanks
DW

----------


## KrTreefrog2

> I just got a what was sold to me as a male pixie Goliath from Backwater Reptiles and I'm hoping I didn't get stung with a dwarf wild caught as you did. How did you find out the back ground info on the frog? They said that the one I purchased was captive bred, I would b ticked to find out that it was wild caught. Cool looking frog though


I found out about the frog's background when I e-mailed BackwaterReptiles.com to tell them they'd sent the wrong frog. I spoke with Sam, he said mine came from a shipment that had just come in from Mozambique. I knew as soon as I saw the brown stripe down the back that it was wasn't a giant, but even after sending pictures, Sam wouldn't give me a refund or let me ship the frog back. He said he'd sold over 40 other frogs already and no one had known the difference. I paid $60 for it, and an additional $30 shipping. I had also specifically requested a male, but received a female. She was almost fully grown, too, since she's only grown a little over 1/2" in the year I've had her. Anyone who knew anything about these frogs could have looked at that shipment and known they weren't adspersus, but then again, Backwater Reptiles is a known drop shipper. I took a chance and I got burnt. I truly hope you didn't get burnt, too.

----------


## jfw60

> I found out about the frog's background when I e-mailed BackwaterReptiles.com to tell them they'd sent the wrong frog. I spoke with Sam, he said mine came from a shipment that had just come in from Mozambique. I knew as soon as I saw the brown stripe down the back that it was wasn't a giant, but even after sending pictures, Sam wouldn't give me a refund or let me ship the frog back. He said he'd sold over 40 other frogs already and no one had known the difference. I paid $60 for it, and an additional $30 shipping. I had also specifically requested a male, but received a female. She was almost fully grown, too, since she's only grown a little over 1/2" in the year I've had her. Anyone who knew anything about these frogs could have looked at that shipment and known they weren't adspersus, but then again, Backwater Reptiles is a known drop shipper. I took a chance and I got burnt. I truly hope you didn't get burnt, too.


 I have attached a picture of the "giant pixie bullfrog male" that Backwater sent me.

----------


## jfw60

Here are more pictures of the frog

----------


## FLUXCORE

Its a giant, to young to sex though

----------


## jfw60

That's great news, thank you Fluxcore, it's a hearty lil sucker what ever the hell it is. It's about 1.5 inches and it eats full grown crickets and had a go at my finger which was laughable now, maybe not so much down the road. I have an enormous female in a separate tank that I picked up before him, I'd safely guess that she's every bit of a pound and a half and close to six inches of pure fat hehe. I think tried to attach a picture of the She Brute.4

----------


## jfw60

She's not o. sphagnum with me, I keep her on cocoa earth.

----------


## KrTreefrog2

That's a beautiful girl you've got there. And as for the froglet, no worries, it's a giant. They're very difficult to sex when they're so young, but if you ever see many of them together in a group, you'll notice a small difference between them. The males heads are wide and seem to go straight into their bodies, with a rather "thick" look to them, the females heads are not quite so wide, so their sides bump out a bit where their heads meet their bodies.

----------

